# "Show Quality" or "Pet Quality"



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Hi There,

I've not posted much on here but have read lotss  And there seems to be a lot of discussion on show and pet quality pups. Now, I show my (non chi) dogs so i am aware that there is often a big difference between them. But i would be interested to know what you guys class my mums girl as  I wont get offended as she is not mine, and i would be interested to have a detailed critique of what a chi should look like if anyone has the time as I always find it fascinating learning about new breeds and often attend seminars on breeds I know very little about for this very purpose 

Anyway, the main thing I have seen refered to is the muzzle length. It seems shorter is better!!! So i'll start with a pic of that and just post a few random ones of her. Please feel free to pick her apart as I would find it very interesting!

(BTW, she is purely a pet, I have no intentions of showing her whatsoever! But her pedigree does seem to have some showing lines in there from my limited googling, i dont know if she was bred by a show or pet breeder though as she came to me "second hand" as it were)


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

well heres the UK standard of what a chi should look like http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/183 which you could compare her to


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Shorter isn't always better. There is absolutely a "too short." The muzzle length should be approximately 1/3 the width of the skull. HTH with the definition of moderately short.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

here is a look at Westminster 2010 for smooth coat chihuahuas:
http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1201622


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

No idea as to pet or show quality, but she sure is cute. 



Jerry'sMom said:


> here is a look at Westminster 2010 for smooth coat chihuahuas:
> http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1201622


It's funny how their faces all look identical. Of course, that's the point I know.. but it made me laugh a bit anyway.  Most of them look quite stocky too, like they are at the higher end of the weight range.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

she looks good to me I am new to it but have been studying, she has a nice muzzle(not too long or short), nice dome and stop. can't tell too much besides that with out stacking. If she was in good health and weight a nice girl to breed. JMO

forgot most show dogs start training as early as 4-6 weeks old. so would be hard to do I would think but maybe others have tried I haven't asked.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

LiMarChis said:


> The muzzle length should be approximately 1/3 the width of the skull. HTH with the definition of moderately short.


Is this a US thing, I have been showing chihuahuas for 30 years and never heard of this. It is a personal thing, the breed standard calls for moderately short and slightly pointed but with a definate stop.

Each judges interpretation of this standard can be different.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

All Judges are different i can tell you some prefer really short others prefer a slightly longer muzzle 

Just as denise said all judges prefer different!!


----------

